# Is it Dumb to Chum?



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

I fished with a guy in Baffin Bay last year and he staked a chum bag (cut up frozen shrimp in a net/ jersey type bag) in about 1' water on the up tide side of a drop off that went to about 3'-5'. We then set up about 20yrds down tide from the chum and cast beyond the stake and worked gulp shrimp and flukes on jig heads back to the boat. 

We caught a lot of fish, but I have no idea if the chum was the reason or not. Has anyone used a chum bag in the flats here or have any opinion on whether it would be worth the effort?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used a shrimp and crab chum off of docks before and it has worked well. I can't say whether it was the chum or not in your case but it couldn't have hurt.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I watched a large boat full of kids chum while anchored at 3 mile bridge. They were having soo much fun. We were catching also, but not like they were. They would cast, and the fish were hitting on top water.*

*They had about three guys runing around just taking the fish off for the kids.*

*It was every exciting to watch!!*


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Firm believer of chumming.*

I charter fished for shallow water Grouper (8-30') for lots of years. In the summer, I would not leave the dock without my Chum Churn. No telling how many thousand Cobia came to the Chum Churn that probably wouldn't have been seen otherwise. Granted, most of the Cobia I caught were sub legal or bearly legal but we aren't blessed with many big ones here. Most years, my biggest was in the 70# class but that was bigger than most folks here have ever caught.

Grouper come right to the top and, in hot summer, I often had big Trout get in the chum. 

One thing to remember, the best chum in the wrong location is not as good as poor chum in a good location. I like the Chum Churn because I can throw the trash fish I catch right in and have fresh chum instantly. The Chum Churn also attracts fish with sound.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's an opinion based on experience, trial and error. Shallow water chumming is completely different than deep water reef chumming! There are not usually any holes to draw the fish from, and if you want to wait for the chum to travel a 1/2mile down shore and draw the fish to you, bring a lot of EXTRA beer!!

However, if you hit the right spot, on the right tide, and the "Redfish for Example" are in the neighborhood, and you can hold a school close with chum; you can have yourself a big party and a ton of fun, pitching artificial's into the middle of them.

I experienced such an event back in 2006, while Voodoo Lounge and friends ran to Louisiana to chase Reds. i called him about 1pm on Memorial Day and they were not having a big day, maybe a dozen reds between about 6 of them. 

Meanwhile I stuck over 30 slot slot reds, never moved more than 100ft, and kept going around in a circle until my arms just flat gave out!

That was right here in Santa Rosa Sound in a spot known by many, fished by some, what a memorable event that was!!

BTW, I did take time to call Voodoo and brag about it, as i finally sat down and had a couple of beers :thumbup:..... ask him!!!

PS: i had witnesses


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

It's dumb NOT to chum!! LoL really chum!!


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice- when we did it in Baffin (w/ what I would call a co-op tomato stake) I felt like the biggest benefit was holding/exciting the fish that were in the area. The what if thought did cross my mind of putting a couple out to come back & fish the next day?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

it sure cant hurt not to


----------

